# Aux In - Special Cable needed?



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi All - 
I am celebrating my three week anniversary today of buying my '10 CC Lux. I wish my commute were twice as long now.
Anyway - I bought an Aux cable from Radio Shack and thought all I had to do was plug that sucker into the Aux In port in the glovebox and hook up my Shuffle and then I would get my music cranking.
I made sure the Aux In was enabled on the Settings of the radio - but it is just not working (and yes, I made sure the Shuffle was 'on'). Any ideas what could be happening?


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (billywhite724)*

Did you select it in the radio... Push MEDIA then pick AUX.


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (PaulQ)*

Hi - 
Yep I sure did. I wonder if the Shuffle is too 'low brow' or something. It is just not detecting at all.


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (billywhite724)*

no special cable
works fine with my iPhone, no reason it shouldn't work with the iPod shuffle


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (billywhite724)*

Ok - another stupid question - are you sure the cable ends are plugged all the way in? Sometimes they don't get pushed all the way in.
Another thing to try is to bring a set of headphones out to the car and make SURE there is music playing right before you plug it into the car. (unless the shuffles turns itself off when you unplug the headphones)


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (PaulQ)*

Thanks - I started wondering if my shuffle was broke - but it does work. I have fiddled with the connectors too. I guess I need to take it in to have the dealer take a look. Thanks for the help/tips!


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (billywhite724)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billywhite724* »_Thanks - I started wondering if my shuffle was broke - but it does work. I have fiddled with the connectors too. I guess I need to take it in to have the dealer take a look. Thanks for the help/tips!

In your Lux, do you not have the MDI iPod interface in your glove box? I'm confused by you using the AUX-In cable for your iPod, which is located in the center console in my '10 Sport.


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (Costy)*

No - I meant the center console as well. If there is an MDI in the glovebox, I can not locate it.
But I did find the 'issue' - the shuffle's volume was apparently not set loudly enough (although when I listen to it with headphones the volume was just fine). I had to crank the shuffle's volume for the music to be heard through the stereo. Whew! At least it isnt broken..


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (billywhite724)*


_Quote, originally posted by *billywhite724* »_No - I meant the center console as well. If there is an MDI in the glovebox, I can not locate it.

In your glove box, is there a little orange tab with a music note on it? If there is, give it a tug and the MDI iPod interface will present itself along with the iPod cable. Hope there is one since it sounds so much better with a Line-In source vs the Aux!


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (Costy)*

The shuffle doesnt use the standard ipod connection so the MDI wouldnt work unless its just a headphone jack input.


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (Veedubin02)*

Upgrade the Shuffle!!


----------



## billywhite724 (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Aux In - Special Cable needed? (Costy)*

Yeah - that might be what happens for sure - it stinks not having the song info displayed


----------

